# 67 GTO Grill Installation Process



## parts (May 9, 2015)

Finishing up restoration of my 67 GTO. Has been a long process and can't figure out to install the grill package. How does the grill assembly/header panel for the core support, go on the car, in what order?

Any help is really appreciated.

David


----------



## Vapor Locker USA (Feb 5, 2014)

I have the same question. I have tried it a couple different ways and it wont line up correctly.


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

Here are 2 pages from the '67 manual. Hope they help.


----------



## Vapor Locker USA (Feb 5, 2014)

You’re a gentleman and a scholar.


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

Vapor Locker USA said:


> You’re a gentleman and a scholar.


 ...if they help. My dear departed mom used to finish that quote with ..."and a good judge of beer".


----------

